# camel dressage



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha thats awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

LOL! thats crazy


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I always love watching that video. I wish my horse had changes like that!!! :lol:


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I've never seen anything like that!! Thats too kool. That camel made some awesome lead changes, you could't even see him make them!!! Looked like a bumpy ride though hehe.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I had never thought of camels as having similar gaits to that as a horse. I too wish my horse did flying lead changes like that!


----------

